# Improve a Brick Fireplace Appearance on White Walls?



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

My brick fireplace looks fine with my off white walls. Not sure what you want to accomplish. Personally if you are thinking of painting, then I would think twice. Paint on brick sometimes looks ok but it doesn't were well and if your fireplace is wood burning then the fires will discolor the paint above the opening.


----------

